# Mercury 65 JET trim FAILURE



## buckeyeBEN (Jul 11, 2011)

Just looking to all my fellow Jet owners for some ammunition.

I have a 2004 Mercury 65JET.

I have had my trim FAIL in 2005, 2007, 2008 and again 2011 this past weekend.
The hydraulic cylinder that houses the piston has cracked in each of these failures.

Upon discussions with Mercury and their service techs, there is no winterization that needs to be done to the Trim pump/piston assembly. The only factor that we can think of as a cause for the cracking is water in the hydraulic fluid that freezes and cracks the cylinder.

Has anybody suffered thru these issues? Can you explain why it happened and how you resolved the issue?
I use this boat for some fishing but mainly for duck hunting. Winterization really isn't an option like draining all the hydraulic fluid out each fall. I use the boat into the freezing months of ohio and PA.

THANK YOU for any information


----------



## fender66 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey buckeyeBen....

First, welcome to TinBoats.

Second...unfortunately, I've not heard of this before, but I'm thinking that it could happen on a prop drive engine too. Is the trim on your boat specific to the jet motor, or is it the same on a prop drive? I'm sure this is very frustrating and unfortunately, I don't have an answer for you. I can offer this suggestion though and maybe these people can offer some advice.

Call this #. 800-843-9677 This is the # to Troutt & Son's. These are the guys that I've found VERY helpful when I've had Merc problems. Ask for Chris as I think he's the most knowledgeable and see if he has an answer. No guarantees, but they might have the answer.


----------



## buckeyeBEN (Jul 11, 2011)

Fender66

I dont know if the trim is specific to the Jet. It seems like it could work with both Jet and Prop.

IT is beyond frustrating!! The motor runs great and always starts even after being stored for 5 months. I am always praying that I dont see that hydraulic oil slick the first time out each year.
With my history of seeing it 4 times in the 8 years of running this jet, I must not be living right.

I will give those guys a call. THANK YOU for the response.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 11, 2011)

You're very welcome.......it's a long shot, but the best I have to offer. Keep us posted please.


----------



## silver99gt (Jul 11, 2011)

+1 to troutt. great guys and good friends. Chris, Joe, or Jeff should be able to help figure out the problem. I've personally never heard of this before. weird


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 12, 2011)

I would send your oil to a lab to get anylized. Do you have any pictures of the damage?

Jamie


----------



## Codeman (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow 4 cylinder failures? Something else has got to be causing it.

Sometimes I wish my 50 had power trim on it but that's just 1 less thing to go wrong with the old girl. LOL


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jul 13, 2011)

Mine is kept in a garage and I've never had a problem at all. Where do you keep yours at? Do you keep it covered if outside? If not,that may be why the water is infiltrating the cylinder. Some seals are made to keep fluid in,but not keep it out. Water that sits on that kind of seal for long periods of time(i.e.winter) will eventually make it's way past the seal. Just food for thought.


----------



## korywithak (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. My regular fishing partner has a 115/80 yammie, and the last time we were out, the till trim no longer works. It just makes a slight clicking sound. Is this what yours did?

What is the cost to have this fixed from your experience? 

Thank God I have a tunnel jet and no use for tilt/trim... less weight... less to go wrong!


----------



## silver99gt (Jul 17, 2011)

korywithak said:


> Sorry to hear this. My regular fishing partner has a 115/80 yammie, and the last time we were out, the till trim no longer works. It just makes a slight clicking sound. Is this what yours did?
> 
> What is the cost to have this fixed from your experience?
> 
> Thank God I have a tunnel jet and no use for tilt/trim... less weight... less to go wrong!


i'd imagine that this is just a simple solenoid


----------



## buckeyeBEN (Aug 6, 2011)

korywithak said:
 

> Sorry to hear this. My regular fishing partner has a 115/80 yammie, and the last time we were out, the till trim no longer works. It just makes a slight clicking sound. Is this what yours did?
> 
> What is the cost to have this fixed from your experience?
> 
> Thank God I have a tunnel jet and no use for tilt/trim... less weight... less to go wrong!




I have been able to get Mercury to pay for the entire fix twice.
I have had to pay labor the other time and it was around $650. Mercury wont sell just the cylinder so they have provided the whole trim/tilt assembly which is probably close to $2000.

I am still fighting with them to fix it again. I am looking at buying a 3rd party trim for less than $1000 if they are going to hit me up on labor again.

I am sick of dealing with this every other year.
BEN


----------



## fender66 (Aug 8, 2011)

> I am sick of dealing with this every other year.



Totally understood! Hang in there.


----------



## buckeyeBEN (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello All,

Here is an update on my trim failure.
Mercury supplied a new pump assembly but I had to pay the labor.

Bob Warren Boat Sales in Butler PA did the work. He deals alot with Jet Boats being close to the Allegheny where we all run ours. He had never seen this type of failure until mine. Within days of talking to me, he had another mercury 65Jet with same issue. Mercury was so willing to take care of mine for the 4th time, Bob figures it was a known problem. In fact, He thinks that they re-designed the assembly in the last year or so.

*CRAZY PART OF THIS... The last time it was fixed_____ DELTA MARINE in COlumbus OHIo charged me $550 for labor. Bob Warren charged me less than $200.*


----------



## fender66 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Sounds like you might have it fixed this time.....hopefully! [-o<


----------

